# ampliar el alcance de una camara inalambrica??



## rantilu (Oct 4, 2006)

tengo uan camara inalambrica "S130349 MICROCAMARA ESPIA INALAMBRICA 2,4 GHZ" pero el alcance es muy pequeño y no se como hacer para  que tenga mas alcance.
Si alguien tiene algun manual se lo agradeceria para hacer algo.
gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 4, 2006)

Si es de las de unos Gigas puedes probar de hacer un reflecor con un trozo chapa, al ser directiva ganas si tener que tocar nada , pero ya no es tan e secreta.

Es muy facil coges una lata yo lo hice con las de leche que son plateadas(se pueden soldar con estaño) y la doblas haciendo una parabola (una C) en el centro la antena del bicho, si quieres ver si funciona bien solo debes utilizar una linterna, toda la luz solo debe illuminar el largo de la antena.


Lo mismo con el receptor


mira aqui  
http://www.freeantennas.com/projects/template/

Ha por cierto esto ya lo vender hecho


----------

